# Rethinking the Enneagram Chart and the misleading titles for Three Centers



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Enneagram's Three Centers is very misleading, because it confuses the Directional Temperaments, Info-proc Temperaments, as well as Interest-orientation Temperaments. The Three Centers is most like Interest-orientation Temperaments, however, Directional Temperaments does not conform to the Three Centers, as someone having Body-oriented Directional Temperament can actually have "Heart" Center or be called "Dreamer" (using Kiersey's title for Types 2, 3, 4).

Instead, Kiersey Temperament titles can be used instead:

Kiersey Temperament Titles for the Three Centers in Enneagram:

Guardians (8, 9, 1) - like to consider the larger picture. They might move and do things fairly fast, though get bogged down by tediousness. In the mind, they compensate faster movements with more careful mental processing, as they deal with multiple information and interests.

Dreamers (2, 3, 4) - like to keep a single goal in mind. They might move and do things slower, though they don't mind the tediousness, as long as it brings them closer to their goal. They compensate slower movements with more focused mental attention to a specific task.

Creators (5, 6, 7) - like to absorb information and learn new things. They move and do things at an average pace, not rushed like the Overseers or relaxed like the Dreamers. They are very focused with taking in information, and considering how such information relates to themselves.

To help understanding the next part, it's helpful to visualize the information in the grid pattern:
(8, 9, 1)
(2, 3, 4)
(5, 6, 7)

The next part is derived from the previous part, and can also be considered Temperament Compounds (grouped entities of temperaments in the MBTI+ personality system).

Intellects (8, 2, 5) - They are very focused on skill oriented tasks, and becoming financially independent. They are called "Determined" in D&D Moral Alignment.

Thinkers (9, 3, 6) - They are very focused on how to do things better, or determining the better way to do something. They are called "Realistic" in D&D Moral Alignment.

Artisans (1, 4, 7) - They are very focused on being independent-minded. They are called "Humane" in D&D Moral Alignment.

With that, the Enneagram Chart makes more sense if it's like this:

















enneagram chart — Postimages







postimg.cc





If the person is 9w3 for example, with the wing direction being clock-wise, then that person is easier to experience the "Universal Oneness" or "Cosmic Religious Feeling".

If the person is 9w6 for example, with the wing direction between counter-clockwise, then that person is easier to experience the "think and you shall achieve" or "imagine and you shall have" feeling.

















enneagram feelingchart — Postimages







postimg.cc


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Your "Enneagram of Temperament" as you've described creates a new set of types very unlike the popularized personality types. To compare the two with such statements as "Enneagram's Three Centers is very misleading " implies that the types are alike in some way. They're not. It would be much more accurate to look at your Temperament Types as using the Enneagram symbol to create a new typology.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sparky said:


> Enneagram's Three Centers is very misleading, because it confuses the Directional Temperaments, Info-proc Temperaments, as well as Interest-orientation Temperaments. The Three Centers is most like Interest-orientation Temperaments, however, Directional Temperaments does not conform to the Three Centers, as someone having Body-oriented Directional Temperament can actually have "Heart" Center or be called "Dreamer" (using Kiersey's title for Types 2, 3, 4).
> 
> Instead, Kiersey Temperament titles can be used instead:
> 
> ...


What led you to create this variation?


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

tanstaafl28 said:


> What led you to create this variation?





enneathusiast said:


> Your "Enneagram of Temperament" as you've described creates a new set of types very unlike the popularized personality types. To compare the two with such statements as "Enneagram's Three Centers is very misleading " implies that the types are alike in some way. They're not. It would be much more accurate to look at your Temperament Types as using the Enneagram symbol to create a new typology.


Type descriptions for each Enneagram remains unchanged. The change in connections on the chart better reflects the temperament being described, specifically:

Intellects or "Determined" (8, 2, 5) - They are very focused on becoming financially independent, such as mastering a skill or developing expertise in a subject area.

Thinkers or "Realistic" (9, 3, 6) - They are very focused on how to do things better, or examining something to find a better way to do it.

Artisans or "Humane" (1, 4, 7) - They are very focused on being independent-minded.

- The titles in quotation marks come from the D&D Moral Alignment.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Sparky said:


> If the person is 9w3 for example, with the wing direction being clock-wise...
> 
> If the person is 9w6 for example, with the wing direction between counter-clockwise...


Are you now redefining the wing concept? I've never seen 9w3 and 9w6 used before.

If you don't want to define a new typology but simply overlay yours on top of the existing Enneagram types then it may be better to at least create new concepts or shorthand to make your point so as not to confuse people or turn them off.

For example, instead of 9w3 or 9w6 perhaps 9>3 and 9>6. It actually describes movement along the triangle lines rather than the wing concept.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

enneathusiast said:


> Are you now redefining the wing concept? I've never seen 9w3 and 9w6 used before.
> 
> If you don't want to define a new typology but simply overlay yours on top of the existing Enneagram types then it may be better to at least create new concepts or shorthand to make your point so as not to confuse people or turn them off.
> 
> For example, instead of 9w3 or 9w6 perhaps 9>3 and 9>6. It actually describes movement along the triangle lines rather than the wing concept.


From what I understand, the wings are more like relationship compatibilities in the current understanding.

It does indicate movement, so 9>3 or 9>6 makes sense as well. Additionally, Enneagram 9 type embodies certain characteristics of both 3 and 6.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Sparky said:


> From what I understand, the wings are more like relationship compatibilities in the current understanding.


Wings can only be the type on either side of a number by definition (i.e., for type 9 only 9w8 and 9w1 are valid). Seems to me one of the reasons Tritype has become so popular is because you can look at more than just the adjacent wing types (though there are other limitations for which types can be used - three types where each must be from a different center).

Personally, I think forcing reality to fit patterns on the symbol skews what's really going on by focusing on the abstract concepts instead of reality itself.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

enneathusiast said:


> Wings can only be the type on either side of a number by definition (i.e., for type 9 only 9w8 and 9w1 are valid). Seems to me one of the reasons Tritype has become so popular is because you can look at more than just the adjacent wing types (though there are other limitations for which types can be used - three types where each must be from a different center).
> 
> Personally, I think forcing reality to fit patterns on the symbol skews what's really going on by focusing on the abstract concepts instead of reality itself.


This is an attempt to make the chart reflect reality a little more accurately. It's not that the previous one is wrong, just that this is more accurate in terms of the information that's depicted.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

The Clockwise, for Universal Oneness Feeling or Cosmic Religious Feeling appears to have a yellow aura, and is related to blessings, while that for "Think and You shall Achieve" (counterclockwise) pink aura is related to gratitude


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

The Universal Oneness people (clockwise on the Enneagram chart) are more into being inspirational for others. They also are more adept at focusing love-happiness energy (happiness feeling from love energy comes more naturally for them).

The Think and You Shall Achieve people (counterclockwise on the Enneagram chart) are more into being character-driven for others. They also are more adept at focusing fun-joyful energy (joyful feeling from fun energy comes more naturally for them).

Interestingly, SoCom ENTP are Universal Oneness people, while CapCom ENTP are Think and You Shall Achieve people. On the other-hand, SoCom ENFP are Think and You Shall Achieve People, while CapCom ENFP are Universal Oneness people

For the INFJ, this depends on whether they are hands-on learner or auditory learner, as well as whether the person is Assertive or Charmer. SoCom Assertive, auditory learner INFJ are Think and You Shall Achieve people, while SoCom Assertive, hands-on learner INFJ are Universal Oneness people. Similarly, SoCom Charmer, auditory learner INFJ are Universal Oneness people, while SoCom Charmer, hands-on learner are Think and You Shall Achieve people.

For CapCom, Charmer auditory learner INFJ are Think and You Shall Achieve people, along with Assertive hands-on learner INFJ. Charmer hands-on learner CapCom INFJ are Universal Oneness people, along with Assertive CapCom auditory learner INFJ.

Information about the Champion Temperament (Assertive and Charmer dichotomy): MBTI+ Champion Temperaments: Assertive and Charmer...

Information about Political Temperament (SoCom and CapCom dichotomy):








MBTI+: Five Love Languages, Political Temperament and...


Personality is how people tell each other apart, and as suggests, the five love languages are no exception. The Five Love Languages has been discussed in the MBTI+ thread, and it's fairly self-explanatory as by the titles. Though this will contain diagrams, and is a place of discussion of the...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Sensors (Mirror Self of Assertive Champion Temperament Energy beings) appear to possess both Think and You Shall Achieve, and Universal Oneness Feeling, so on the Enneagram chart, they are both clockwise and counterclockwise


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

For the Ni-dominant In the same Political Temperament, if the Physical Intimacy Love Language people are of the Universal Oneness for example, then the Quality Time Love Language counter parts will be Think and You Shall Achieve people. This is the same for the Affirmation-primary people. So for example, if INFJ SoCom affirmation-primary Quality time love language secondary are Universal Oneness people, then INFJ SoCom affirmation-primary and Physical Intimacy love language secondar are Think and You Shall Have people.


----------



## OswaldS (Dec 7, 2020)

Great theory, I have always thought the wing theory part of enneagram doesn't make much sense. For example, how could a 8w9 person be both aggressive and peaceful? It's just illogical. In the terms of big 5, 8 is high conscientiousness low agreeableness, 9 is low conscientiousness high agreeableness, 8w9 just doesn't really make sense. 

8w5 and 8w2 would make much more sense, e.g. 8w5 like me are high conscientiousness low agreeableness 8 and high openness 5 combined. I've known some 8w2 people too, they are usually tritype 862, impulsive and protective, very different from the calculating and independent me.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

It appears that Universal Oneness people can better, or more easily, pick up on the fun or joy energy in the environment and from others through the Indian nod, or swaying the head from side to side. The energy is easily picked up by the neck area.

Think and You Shall Achieve people might be picking up on the love or happiness energy through the neck, by doing the Indian nod


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

As an Universal Oneness person, gaining the Think and You Shall Achieve or Imagine and You Shall Have feeling appears to be a conscious process that can be actively maintained. It also makes the gratitude projection to the upper right of head more stable, so less need to consciously say thank you. It also appears to increase the physical expectation of the physical body, like the light in the distance (can be thought of as a tunnel of light or a speck of light).

The gratitude projection to the upper right (right hand side) of head, along with the ascended energy projection to the left side of head, as well as the Angel Number Projection to the heart, helps with stabilization of the Heart Frequency Plane, which helps with maintaining the Environmental Emotional Repression Release state.









MBTI+: Emotional Repressions, Developments, and How They...


The Five Emotional Repressions have been discussed by Neale Donald Walsch, in his book Conversations with God. Basically: Sadness is natural emotion that allows people to let go of something or someone important to them. When people feel it's wrong to experience sadness, and therefore, repress...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

For Ni-Dom, if the Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling is female, then the Universal Oneness person of the same MBTI+ is male.

For example, if INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling is female, then INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, Universal Oneness person is male.

Also, the sex switches when the love language switches, though the Enneagram Wheel remains the same. So for example, INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, mind-oriented Directional Temperament is male, then INFJ, SoCom, hands-on learner, quality time love language, mind-oriented Directional Temperament is female.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

The Enneagram Temperament (Universal Oneness or Think and You Shall Achieve) is a dynamic temperament, in that you can naturally be one, and in your waking state, actively feel the other. For example, when you are energetically "lazy", you have the Universal Oneness Feeling, though when you are "active", you get the Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling. 

When you have the Universal Oneness Feeling, you feel happiness from natural love energy, and when you get the Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling, you feel joyfulness from fun energy.

This is especially prominent when you have balanced Emotional Repression Release in the mind and body, as well as the Environmental Emotional Repression Release reaching a certain state. 









MBTI+: Emotional Repressions, Developments, and How They...


The Five Emotional Repressions have been discussed by Neale Donald Walsch, in his book Conversations with God. Basically: Sadness is natural emotion that allows people to let go of something or someone important to them. When people feel it's wrong to experience sadness, and therefore, repress...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Universal Oneness Feeling might also be called Benefactor, or "People who are more focused on emotional gains"

Think and You Shall Have Feeling people might also be called Creditor, or "People who are more focused on gaining resources"









Resource Temperament: People who are more focused on...


There appears to be people who are more focused on the material needs and gaining resources. These people are usually very financially successful, in being very talented at particular tasks. They are also more mindful of their own personal space, benefits, and safety. On the other hand, there...




www.personalitycafe.com


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

The following research appears to hint at the triad groupings in this new Enneagram diagram:

"I suggest the following intuitive names for this triad: I call types 2, 5, and 8 (moving against) the "power-seekers", who seek a sense of control over the world, while the 7, 4, and 1 (moving away) are the "ideal-seekers", pursuing their inner inspirations, and the 3, 6, and 9 (moving towards) are the "approval-seekers", seeking a sense of belonging. Each of these compulsions is a source of energy that carries particular strengths and weaknesses. The power-seekers have the strongest inner wills, making them self-reliant but also tending to become possessive and territorial over people (2 and 8) or knowledge (5). In contrast, the approval-seekers are best able to adapt and fit into society, but may also become persons entirely defined by that society. The 3, 6, and 9 feel most comfortable doing things that are already sanctioned by their peer group. Finally, the ideal-seekers have the strongest inner imaginations, which can see beyond their immediate time and place toward universal truths, ideals, and beauty. However, their detachment may also make them self-absorbed in an unrealistic fantasy world."



Directional Theory



The research information is shared in this thread Directional theory


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Here is a diagram showing examples of Benefactors (people who look for Emotional Gains), and Creditors (people who look for Resource Gains), using INFJ, hands-on learner, physical intimacy love language, SoCom-CapCom, Charmer Champion Temperament











https://postimg.cc/v4QxxtcX


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

I have written about Counterclockwise or Clockwise energy (aka Contractive or Expansive Energy), as people reincarnate between male and female forms, in this thread:









Clockwise and Counterclockwise Energy as People...


People reincarnate between male and female forms, and likewise, a Clockwise or Counterclockwise Energy can be observed in the mind from the environment. This Clockwise or Counterclockwise Energy might be related to the "Think and You Shall Have Feeling" or "Universal Oneness Feeling" (aka...




www.personalitycafe.com





The information about the Universal Oneness Feeling (aka Cosmic Religious Feeling) and Think and You Shall Achieve Feeling, with is associated Clockwise or Counterclockwise, appears to be related to this.


----------



## Sparky (Mar 15, 2010)

Sparky said:


> Universal Oneness Feeling might also be called Benefactor, or "People who are more focused on emotional gains"
> 
> Think and You Shall Have Feeling people might also be called Creditor, or "People who are more focused on gaining resources"
> 
> ...


On a second thought, not all Universal Oneness Feeling people are Benefactors, so for example, INFJ, SoCom, physical intimacy love language, hands-on learner, Assertive Champion Language is Universal Oneness Feeling, and Benefactor, but INFJ, SoCom, physical intimacy love language, hands-on learner, Charmer Champion Language is Universal Oneness Feeling and Creditor. Similarly, not all Think and You Shall Achieve people are Creditors.


----------

